# Scope Set Up for Field



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

I use a shibuya 29mm with a 6X lens and just a black dot


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

5280hunter said:


> I have never shot a field tournament before. What is the standard scope set up for a field round. Are people mainly shooting dots or pins? 4x magnification? More/Less?


Remember that (if you are talking NFAA field) there will be separate competition categories.
Freestyle allows moveable sight, usually a dot but maybe a single fiber-optic pin in a round housing. Anyone with more than five reference points also gets put in Freestyle (or Freestyle limited if shooting fingers).
Bowhunter Freestyle allows up to five fixed reference points. USUALLY pins. Must not be moved after first shot on the course.

You'll be shooting a LOT of different distances from 20' to 80 yards. In many cases four arrows at the same distance, but may be (especially on the Hunter round) only one or two arrows from a distance then move closer.


4x is my favorite magnification for Field. higher power sees too much movement (either my movement or the environment such as leaves and branches). Less power hard to focus on the target.

HAVE FUN. Field is my FAVORITE!


----------



## 5280hunter (Sep 22, 2017)

Sounds like both of you are shooting dots. How big are your dots? Covering the X? Bigger than that?


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

If you are tending toward an aiming dot, you will need to experiment. As previously mentioned, distances range from 20 ft to 80 yards. Over those distances, there are 4 sizes of targets. The relative size of the target in your sight will vary greatly over those distances. On closer targets, your aiming dot may cover the target but on larger ones, only partially. You will have to find out what you are comfortable with. Personally, I shoot a circle, because that is what I am at ease with.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

JF from VA said:


> If you are tending toward an aiming dot, you will need to experiment. As previously mentioned, distances range from 20 ft to 80 yards. Over those distances, there are 4 sizes of targets. The relative size of the target in your sight will vary greatly over those distances. On closer targets, your aiming dot may cover the target but on larger ones, only partially. You will have to find out what you are comfortable with. Personally, I shoot a circle, because that is what I am at ease with.


I shoot either a circle or small fiber for field, can't stand the dot.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

When I use to shoot field... I liked a small scope housing...4x lens...1/8" ,or slightly less, orange or green dot.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I run a 29mm Shrewd housing with a .50 diopter lens which is around a 4X for most people. I run a .19 fiber. 

I may go to a 35mm housing and a 5-6X this year though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I have shot field with very good archers that used lens from 2X to 10X. With circles, dots, fibres, or no power on center of scope. Everyone is different and you should use what works for you. The majority of archers use a 4X on a 29mm scope with a circle for field. I use a 6X on a 35mm scope with a fibre in a drilled Brian's scope. You will have to try different equipment until you get your highest score. I will always love field archery but it is no longer popular. It would make more sense to equip yourself for 3D and shoot field with the same equipment. Why buy special equipment for one tournament a year unless you are lucky to come from a state that still shoots several field tournaments a year like wa-prez.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

CBE large 4x lens with a large circle with a small dot in center


----------

